#ubuntu-dk-moede 2012-04-30
<Momsemor> test
<pixiarvai> Momsemor, hey, jeg kan se at du bruger et "rigtigt" chatprogram i dag :)
<Momsemor> Ja, nu tror jeg sgu jeg har fattet, hvordan det funker ;-)
<pixiarvai> hehe
<pixiarvai> xchat?
<Momsemor> Vi ses om en times tid....hej så længe...    emphaty
<pixiarvai> cu
<Momsemor> Empathy.... hedder det selvfølgelig ;-)
<sbc> Hej alle. Er der nogen der har set laoshi i løbet af dagen?
<pixiarvai>  ja, ,men han kommer ikke i aften
<sbc> ok.
<sbc> Er der en anden som har lyst til at styre løjerne i dag - jeg her helt smadret oppe i hovedet...
<AJenbo> !
<sbc> AJenbo: 
<pixiarvai> helst ikke mig. jeg er lige kommet til skade på en trampolin (hvad laver jeg egentligt også på den hehe), så jeg skal nok på skadesstuen senere
<sbc> AJenbo: værsgo
<AJenbo> jeg vil godt være ord styre...
<nicky441> +1 :)
<wangerin> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<buddig> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<pel> +1
<wangerin> Er det ikke a betrangte som vedtaget ;-)
<AJenbo> jo...
<AJenbo> sbc: værsgo :)
<AJenbo> Øh skal vi gå videre jeg tror sbc er faldt i søvn eller jeg er røget af nettet?
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> Hvem vil lave referat?
<wangerin> Link til dagsorden?
<AJenbo> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/397/detail/
<wangerin> Jeg kan godt lavet et sammenkog af loggen ;-)
<AJenbo> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<pel> +1
<AJenbo> Det er godkendt :)
<AJenbo> Videre til: Godkendelse af referater
<AJenbo> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/04/24/referat-af-generalforsamling-15-april-2012/ og http://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2012/04/21/referat-af-irc-mode-21-april-2012/
<Momsemor> +1
<nicky441> +1
<AJenbo> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<wangerin> +1
<AJenbo> Næste emne: Nyt fra kassereren
<pixiarvai> ja:
<pixiarvai> Vedr. den nye foreningskonto:
<pixiarvai> Som i måske har set i bestyrelsesforumet http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=16005 , har jeg haft kontaktet FinansNetbanken, med henblik på at oprette en ny konto der.
<pixiarvai> Her er noget om kontoen http://www.finansbanken.dk/produkter/Indlaan/Likviditetskonto/Pages/default.aspx
<pixiarvai> Og selve formularen er her http://www.finansbanken.dk/SiteCollectionDocuments/Blanketter_finansbanken/Ans%C3%B8gning%20om%20likviditetskonto%20-%20Foreningen.pdf
<pixiarvai> Jeg har kontaktet vores formand (sbc), og udvekslet de personlige oplysninger som der er brug for, og har fået dem skrevet ind. Men da det også kræver et godkendt referat fra generalforsamlingen, hvor der jo bla. står at jeg er blevet valgt som kasserer, er jeg ikke kommet ret meget videre med opgaven pt. Jeg skal nok få kigget på det, lige så snart at vi har alle de oplysninger, som de skal have.
<Momsemor> +1
<pixiarvai>  /
<wangerin> !
<nicky441> Meget fornemt, tak for info :)
<AJenbo> ok
<AJenbo> wangerin:
<wangerin> Et "problem" kan været vores geografiske fordeling, da jeg godt kan forestille mig at de vil ha et stykke papir med en par underskrifte på,. men det må jo løse sig. - det tager bare tid /
<pixiarvai> !
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, 
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, hade du noget at tilføje?
<pixiarvai> de skal bruger underskrift fra den som opretter kontoen (det må jo være mig), samt 2 vitterlighedsvidner ... de skriver jo sådan set kun under på at jeg er "mig", så vi kan evt bruge noget af min famile el. venner
<AJenbo> sorry :)
<nicky441> !
<pixiarvai> ellers skal jeg sende det til sbc, og så kan vi se om der er nogle som bor tæt på ham
<pixiarvai>  /
<AJenbo> nicky441, 
<nicky441> Kan postvæsnet ikke bruges ellers? /
<pixiarvai> jo da
<pixiarvai> Underskrifter skal bekræftes af to vitterlighedsvidner, der skal skrive deres navn, stilling, postnr.
<pixiarvai> og by med letlæselig skrift, ligesom de skal skrive under.
<pixiarvai> Vitterlighedsvidner er personer, der med deres underskrift bekræfter at datoen er rigtig, at
<pixiarvai> underskriften er ægte og at underskriverne er myndige. Vitterlighedsvidner kan f.eks være
<pixiarvai> kollegaer, venner, naboer eller andre i bekendtskabskredsen – men må ikke bestå af
<pixiarvai> familiemedlemmer eller andre personer med økonomisk interesse.
<nicky441> ok. bare nysgerrig :)
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> Søren og jeg bor ikke så langt fra sbc, Søren er dog ikke en del af bestyrelsen.
<pixiarvai> det med "at underskriften er ægte" kan måske blive et problem, hvis vi bruger posten
<pixiarvai> skal jeg ringe og spørge dem om det punkt ?
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, det ville nok være til hjælp
<pixiarvai> det gør jeg så
<AJenbo> Andet til dette punkt?
<wangerin> Jeg tænkte mere på vedtægter og/eller referat. Men det kan selvfølgelig klares. Det tager bare lidt længere tid qua vores virtuelle struktur. Bare så det er på det rene 
<pixiarvai> ikke fra min side ... nogle SP fra jer andre
<nicky441> nope, det var vist det
<AJenbo> Næste emne: Reklamer - Målrettede reklamer hos google og facebook
<AJenbo> Det er laoshi's men er der andre der har noget at nævne?
<AJenbo> Ok så køre jeg lige kort
<AJenbo> Som i måske har set så har vi lagt en reklame op på facebook.
<AJenbo> Den køre 1 måned for 500,-
<AJenbo> de forslår vi laver lidt variation så hvis der er nogen der kan finde på nogle alternative tekster/billeder er det meget velkomment.
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> wangerin, 
<wangerin> Var det ikke en ide (også) at lave noget målrettet (rent geografisk) op til arrangemeneterne i Randers / Faverskov / Odense / Aabenraa?
<wangerin>  /
<AJenbo> Jo det har også været overvejet men der har ikke været en egentlig planlægning af det
<AJenbo>  /
<wangerin> !
<pel> !
<AJenbo> wangerin, 
<wangerin> FLUG i odense har jo skrevet i forum at de holder installfest (eller var det i lørdags?), Randers / Favrskov mangler i kalenderen, og Alslugs er i google-kalenderen og på hjemmesiden kunne jeg se
<wangerin>  / 
<AJenbo> Jeg kan se aalbenraa har noget  d 12
<AJenbo> pel, 
<AJenbo> Det kan være vi skal snakke med dem om det er noget de vil have kørt noget reklame på.
<pel> Vi er ved forberede noget i Aabenraa.
<pixiarvai> !
<pel>  /
<AJenbo> pel, og det må i meget gerne vende tilbage om i ønsker reklame for så kan vi prøve at sætte noget op. Både google og Facebook undersøtter regioner når man køre reklamer.
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, 
<pixiarvai> lige en indskydelse. vi glemte "hej og navnerunden", så der er intet til vores referat
<pixiarvai>  /
<AJenbo> Ok, det gør vi så lige hvis vi er færdig med reklame?
<AJenbo> Jeg udgiver nogle statestikker når facebook reklamen har løbet sin tid.
<pel> !
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> pel, 
<pel> FÃ¥r i alle klik de som der kommer  i en md for 500 kr?
<pel>  /
<AJenbo> wangerin
<wangerin> Vi vil meget gerne ha nogle reklame for aabenraa i næste uge. ;-) /
<AJenbo> pel, nej vi betaler pr. klik men det er beregnet til at skulle kunne løbe til den dato.
<AJenbo>  /
<AJenbo> Næste punkt: Hej og navnerunde
<pixiarvai> Christian Arvai, 37 år, Holeby-Lolland, Redaktør i forum
<Momsemor> Momsemor = Jannie Udengaard, Medlem af bestyrelsen, Hadsten
<AJenbo> Anders Jenbo, 28 år, Vanløse, Betyrelsesmedlem
<nicky441> Nicky Thomassen, 29 år fra Helsingør. Administrator i forum og supplant i bestyrelsen
<wangerin> Henning Wangerin - sønderborg - 43 - formand i alslug - supplant i ubuntudk
<pel> Poul Erik Lauridsen fra Alslug, bor i Aabenraa.
<Danielsp> Daniel Stuhr Petersen, 15 år , medlem i Alslug
<blfriis> Brian friis Randers
<AJenbo> pel, ?
<AJenbo> Ok, tror det var alle
<AJenbo> Næste punkt: Danskgruppen - Status og opfølgning
<Momsemor> Mangler buddig
<AJenbo> Laoshi er her stadig ikke så hvis ikke nogen har noget til det springer vi videre.
<nicky441> !
<AJenbo> nicky441, 
<nicky441> Ikke andet end at vi stadig ikke har hørt noget fra dem (andet end et forslag om transport) /
<AJenbo> Momsemor, tror ikke buddiger aktiv i det her møde
<Momsemor> ok
<AJenbo> Næste punkt: Danskgruppen - Reservering af midler til fremtidige donationer?
<AJenbo> Nogen der har noget at tilføje?
<AJenbo> Jeg vil lige nævne at alle de emner vi springer over her vil blive rykket til næste møde.
<wangerin> +1
<pel> +1
<pixiarvai> +1
<nicky441> +1
<Momsemor> +1
<AJenbo> Næste punkt: VPS - Forslag om at bruge http://www.linode.com/
<pixiarvai> !
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, 
<pixiarvai> Jeg har haft meget gode erfaringer med i123.dk http://www.i123.dk/sammenlign-webhoteller , da jeg som admin har haft brugt dem i flere år på freedomnotbeer (sammen med thj01). Så hvis deres service/pris er inden for hvad vi skal bruge, vil jeg foreslå at de tages med i vores overvejelser.  Og jo der har også været nedetider på det site, men det er minimalt ift. forum/one.com.
<pixiarvai>  /
<AJenbo> har lagt mærke til der har været en del ned tid de sidste par dage
<AJenbo> sikkert pga 12.04
<AJenbo> Jeg forslår vi laver en liste af d. vps som er blevet fremhævet og så stemmer om det næste gang?
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> wangerin, 
<pixiarvai> !
<wangerin> Jeg har overvejet at lad et script hente en bestem siden løbende for at måde tiden, uden at der skal gøres noget manuelt. Er der stemning for at jeg skal sætte det i værk? /
<AJenbo> pixiarvai, 
<wangerin> - til lidt statistik ;-)
<pixiarvai> jeg syntes også at de 2 admins i forum skal tage en snak sammen, og se hvad der bedst passer til vores behov
<Momsemor> !
<nicky441> !
<AJenbo> wangerin, det kunne da være meget interasant, men du skal vel så teste på om der er en sql fejl i svaret fra siden så du har styr på om den er hurtig eller nede.
<Momsemor> Hvornår skal der tages en afgørelse?  /
<AJenbo> jeg vil forslå at scriptet køre 1 gang i timen?
<AJenbo> Momsemor: der er ikke noget fast tidspunkt, men jeg vil forslå en måned før 12.10
<AJenbo> jo før jo bedre :)
<AJenbo> nicky441, 
<nicky441> Helt enig med jo før jo bedre (skulle lige til at skrive det :) ) /
<AJenbo> er der andre der kunde tænke sig at se noget state stik for sidens ydelse hvis wangerin sætter det op?
<nicky441> Yes
<AJenbo> Det kunne også være godt til at sammen ligne med en ny server.
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> wangerin, 
<wangerin> Jeg får lavet noget. Hviklen URL skal jeg suge ned i stor stil? Forsden + forsiden på forum? /
<AJenbo> Forside er cachet så den vil ofte være MEGET hurtig og kræver vist ikke nødvendigvis at der er forbindelse til databasen så det skal være til noget inde i forummet
<wangerin> !
<AJenbo> væl side 2 på et mellem stort emne og tjek at du får den korrekte title på emnet når du henter siden.
<AJenbo> wangerin, 
<wangerin> Er der nogen som kan give en url som ikke er cached? Ellers tager jeg bare en eller anden side, og poller løs på den. /
<AJenbo> wangerin, du snupper bare et emne på forummet :)
<AJenbo> Næste emne: VPS - Beretning fra Ajenbo
<AJenbo> Det er også laoshi der har skrevet det på men det er vist lidt rettet mod mig så jeg skal lige prøve at skrive hvad jeg ved.
<AJenbo> Vores side er ralativ simpel at flytte til en ny server, det eneste tvivls spørgsmål er opsætning af mail konti som er noget jeg ikke har erfaringer med på en VPS, men det er jo alt sammen noget man kan læse sig til :) Jeg vil dog meget gerne høre fra nadre som har erfaringer med dette. Er der ønsker om at installere yderliger ting på serveren høre jeg også meget gerne om dette.
<wangerin> Bingo. Videre
<AJenbo> Andre der har noget til VPS?
<wangerin> AJenbo: Jeg har fingeren en del maskiner - også med mail, så det finder vi ud af.
<AJenbo> wangerin, ok super, gider du kontakte mig via mail eller forum efter mødet? Jeg får nok først tid til at svare i morgen.
<wangerin> +1
<AJenbo> Sidste emne: Eventuelt
<AJenbo> Er der nogen der har noget til dette punkt?
<wangerin> Jeg ved pel har været igang med en folder :-)
<AJenbo> pel, ?
<pel> Den egentlig færdig.
<wangerin> pel: MÃ¥ url'en postes?
<pel> 105mm x 210mm 3 fløjet
<pel> Ja:)
<wangerin> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15196980/UBUNTU12-04Folder.pdf
<AJenbo> Super arbejde :)
<pel> Pris. Under 2 kr pr stk incl moms.
<pel>  /
<nicky441> Den ser rigtig flot ud
<pixiarvai> rigtigt flot arbejde :)
<AJenbo> Andre der har noget til eventuelt?
<buddig> Flot
<Momsemor> Og den må vi andre også bruge ???  Fedte, fedte... ;-)
<pel> Ja :)
<AJenbo> Nå så var buddig her stadig det beklager jeg hvis du ikke nåede med på navneruden :)
<Momsemor> Takker :-)
<wangerin> Momsemor: Skal I ha den trykket også eller har i en tryk-sponsor?
<Momsemor> Næh, vi plejer bare, at gøre det selv :-)
<AJenbo> Jeg skal til at smutte og det ser vist ud til at den største del af mødet er over?
<pixiarvai> jeg har ikke mere
<nicky441> Heller ikke mere her :)
<AJenbo> SÃ¥ vil jeg gerne sige tak for god ro og orden :)
<Momsemor> ILM
<Momsemor> Næste møde er ??
<nicky441> Det må blive mandag d. 28 maj :)
<nicky441> (sidste mandag i hver måned)
<buddig> jeg har ikke været så aktiv, da jeg også var til møde i fri software gruppen i osaa.dk 
<Momsemor> NÃ¥, det var det du lavede ;-)
<wangerin> buddig: Ja det er jo den samme definition der bruges der på mødedag ;-)
<Momsemor> Jeg kunne godt bruge lidt hjælp til, at få vores mødeaftener i Randers og Favrskov på Google-kalenderen. 
<buddig> Ja, men vi talte også om at flytte fsfe.org mødedagen.
<pixiarvai> Momsemor,  skriv en pb til laoshi, han er admin på kalenderen
<pixiarvai> hov ... er nicky441 ikke også det
<nicky441> Er jeg det??
<pixiarvai> aner det ikke ;) , er det ikke den kalender du fik lavet sjov med ?
<Momsemor> Ok, det vil jeg gøre. Kan I alle have en fortsat god aften :-)   Hej, hej....
<pixiarvai> cu
<nicky441> Tjoeh, det kan da egentlig godt være :) Jeg kan faktisk ikke huske det ...
<blfriis> vi har jo også linux randers kalenderen... skriver du ikke også i den Momsemor 
<Momsemor> Jo, men det skal også helst stå på Ubuntu Danmarks hjemmeside og selvom jeg godt kan skrive derinde, kan jeg ikke finde ud af det. Måske kan du Blfriis ??
<Momsemor> Blfriis, du har jo også admin-rettigheder, ikke?
<blfriis> kan de ikke bare køre randers kal.. ind i deres ligesom de har gjort på linux dk
<Momsemor> Øh, måske....
<blfriis> Momsemor, joe det har jeg vist
<Momsemor> Det må vi se på .......  hejsa...
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2013-04-29
<lars_t_h> Godaften :)
<Zilvador> Godaften :)
<sbc> halløj
<neglesnask> godaften, håber jeg ikke er for sent på den.
<sbc> neglesnask: overhovedet ikke :)
<sbc> Hej alle
<sbc> Vi har en (kort!) dagsorden her:
<sbc> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/568/detail/
<sbc> Hvis ingen protesterer tænker jeg at vi kan hoppe direkte til punktet Generalforsamling 2013 og/eller til Eventuelt, og så springe Dagsorden osv. over - og få mødet hurtigt overstået?
<Zilvador> Jep
<ajenbo> Og så til tiden :)
<ajenbo> Hej Alle
<Zilvador> Velkommen :)
<sbc> ajenbo: Hej Anders
<jannie_> Hej
<wangerin> Hejsa - 
<sbc> wangerin: Hej henning.
<wangerin> gået glip af noget endnu?
<sbc> Hvad siger I til mit forslag om at gå direkte til de to 'vigtige' punkter, og hoppe de andre punkter over?
<sbc> wangerin: ikke endnu :)
<jannie_> +1
<nicky441> +1 herfra :)
<neglesnask> +1
<sbc> ok :)
<sbc> Generalforsamling: Vi har dato, tidspunkt osv. Jeg skal sende en mail ud snarest med 'påmindelse' osv.
<sbc> Jeg mener også vi har styr på regnskab, men er ikke helt 100.
<sbc> Jeg ser ikke Christian i kanalen, men det har han forhåbentlig styr på.
<sbc> Er der andet vi mangler før generalforsamlingen?
<neglesnask> hvis i har spørgsmål om regnskab kan i lige køre det forbi mig, så kan jeg se om jeg kan hjælpe (måske)
<sbc> neglesnask: Er du vores revisor? (Eller har du anden speciel indsigt?)
<jannie_> !
<neglesnask> jeg er kasserer i en anden forening og revisor i en anden forening igen :)
<sbc> jannie_: ja
<nicky441> !
<jannie_> Kandidater til bestyrelse 
<wangerin> !
<sbc> (vi kan måske klare os uden taler-liste i dag? Sig til hvis det bliver helt umuligt at holdet styr på?)
<wangerin> Reveisoen har nævnt for mig at han har været ved at se på det - men jeg har ikke flere dataljer på hvor langt de er
<nicky441> Husk at ikke alle er på vores epostliste, så der skal nok sendes rundt til enkelt-adresser
<wangerin> hmm . mine fingre har vist mistet kontakten til stavekontrollen ;-)
<neglesnask> drop mig en email hvis i vil have mig til at se på regnskabet, med jeres bekymringer, så skal jeg gøre det ved lejlighed.
<sbc> nicky441: Nok også på Facebook, forum osv.
<sbc> neglesnask: I første omgang skal vi vist bare have bekræftet at vi har et regnskab. Men det er jeg nu ret sikker på at Christian har styr på :) Men tak! 
<neglesnask> selv tak.
<sbc> jannie_: Hvis jeg skriver i miin mail / besked, at folk skal stille op, er det så godt nok, eller har du andre tanker om hvordan vi får lokket folk til?
<jannie_> Nej, bare hvis folk ønsker, at være med så de får en mulighed ;-)
<sbc> jannie_:  ok :)
<sbc> Hvis vi antager at Christian har styr på regnskab, er der så andet som vi ikke har nævt vi skal tænke på / gøre noget ved, før generalforsamlingen?
<wangerin> - og hvis der er ngen som har potentielle kandidater skal de endlige arbejde videre med vedkommende.
<jannie_> Ved ikke om det med evt. kontingent, skal tages op på generalforsamling? Hvad siger vores vedtægter??
<wangerin> Det er vel kun ændringer i kontigentet som skal tages op.
<sbc> jannie_: Tror ikke vedtægter nævnter kontingent.
<sbc> http://ubuntudanmark.dk/forening/
<sbc> hvis der skal stilles et forslag om (ændring af) kontingent, så skal det vist stilles relativt snart (1-2 uger fra nu?)
<nicky441> Senest 8 dage inden forsamlingen ifølge vedtægterne
<wangerin> Bør det ikke stå i vetægterne?
<sbc> wangerin: Vi har jo intet kontingent lige nu. Så der skal måske en vedtægtsændring til? 
<sbc> Vil vi gerne have kontingent for medlemsskab?
<jannie_> NEJ !!
<sbc> det var heller ikke mit indtryk.
<jannie_> Der var  jo bare al den snak på Forum om reklamer 
<wangerin> Vi har et kontigent på 0 kr. Fastsættelse af evt kontigent ligger normalt på generalforsamlingen.
<nicky441> Det var mere om vi kunne drive forummet på bidrag i stedet for reklamer
<wangerin> jannie: Nej til hvad?
<jannie_> Ønsker ikke kontingent.....
<sbc> det kunne være man skulle stille et forslag om fjernelse af reklamerne (og med forskellige finansierings-forslag til)?
<wangerin> jannie: Heller ikke mig, men vi har haft det tidligere
<jannie_> wangerin: ok, før min tid ;-)
<sbc> Men vi har det vist ikke nu - hvis nogen ønsker det, så må de komme og stille forslag om det.
<nicky441> Indlægget i forummet om at fjerne reklamerne var ikke overvælende positivt, så jeg tror det bliver svært at fjerne dem. Desværre
<sbc> Har vi andet der skal forberedes / tales om før generalforsamlingen?
<nicky441> Hvordan holder vi styr på kandidater og forslag?
<ajenbo> jeg beklager :)
<sbc> nicky441: Tidligere på en wiki-side. Mon ikke vi kan lave noget tilsvarende denne gang?
<sbc> ajenbo: Hvad beklager du?
<ajenbo> At det skal være besværligt at fjerne reklamer fra forummet
<nicky441> sbc, i en artikel måske?
<sbc> nicky441: God ide
<sbc> Skal vi gå videre til Eventuelt, eller skal der tales om andet til generalforsamlingen?
<nicky441> +1
<sbc> Ok, Eventuelt
<sbc> Jeg tænkte om der er eller skal være noget markering af 13.04?
<ajenbo> +1
<sbc> Vi er måske ved at være lidt sent ude, men det kunne jo være der var stemning for noget?
<ajenbo> Det at vi er sent ude er selfølig ikke et godt tegn på det område. Men hvad med en fredags cafeé?
<jannie_> Vi havde "fest" i Randers med hjemmebagt kage og kaffe på dagen ;-)
<sbc> jannie_: Lyder hyggeligt! :D
<ajenbo> Godt at høre i stadig holder fanen højdt :)
<nicky441> Fedt :)
<jannie_> Det kører godt både i Randers og i Hinnerup
<wangerin> Vi havde en still linuxaften på releasedagen - tilfældigvis ;-)
<jannie_> +1
<wangerin> Alslug deltager i Kulturnatten I Sønderborg 23. august, men en stand med diverse demoer af forskellig art - formodenltlig en blanding af *Ubuntu / mint / rasberry med planlægningen er kun ved at starte.
<wangerin> Hvis nogen ha lyst til en tur til grænselandet kan vi altif bruge en hånd ;-)
<sbc> andet? 
<sbc> Ellers skal vi måske holde for i dag?
<sbc> ... og så "ses" vi til generalforsamlingen?
<nicky441> Yes, det må det blive :)
<ajenbo> Jeg prøver lige at høre om der er stemning for en sen release party i kbh via forum
<ajenbo> måske også mail
<sbc> ajenbo: Send mig også lige en mail, hvis I finder en dato osv.
<ajenbo> ok
<jannie_> Hyg og hejsa fra Hadsten  :-)     "Ses".....
<sbc> tak for godt møde alle :)
<ajenbo> tak til alle :)
<Zilvador> Selv tak :)
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2014-04-28
<wangerin> Davs
<Guest89830> Godaften
<Zilvador> Halløj
<wangerin> sbc: Kniber det lidt med opsætiningen?
 * Zilvador opdager nu, at han har glemt at se på referatet for sidste gang. Tststs...
<wangerin> ;-)
<sbc____> wangerin, Ja, har ikke lige fået mit password-setup med på dennen nye installation (endnu).
<sbc____> wangerin, Men mon ikke I tror på det er mig, selvom jeg er er 'godkendt' af nickserv? :)
<Zilvador> Hvem er du? :p
<ajenbo> hej :)
<Zilvador> Hej Anders :)
<sbc____> Zilvador,  :P
<sbc____> ajenbo, Hej Anders
<Zilvador> Skal vi starte?
<sbc____> Yes! Vi har en dagsorden:
<sbc____> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-dk/772/detail/
<sbc____> Der er tre (korte) punkter...
<sbc____> Formalia
<sbc____>  - Valg af dirigent Valg af referent
<sbc____>  - godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<sbc____> Valg af dato for Generalforsamling
<sbc____> Valg af dato for generalforsamling
<sbc____> Eventuelt
<ajenbo> jeg vil gerne være referent
<sbc____> ajenbo, super!
 * Zilvador jubler
<sbc____> Er der nogen der vil dirigere?
<Zilvador> Mon det er nødvendigt at dirigere så meget? :)
<sbc____> Zilvador, true. Lad os tage det i fællesskab
<wangerin> +
<sbc____>  - godkendelse af referat fra sidste møde
<Zilvador> *Ahem*
<sbc____> Det mangler? (så er punktet jo hurtigt overstået)?
<Zilvador> Sandt. Referenten fra sidste møde var en sjuft!
<sbc____> :)
<Zilvador> Han har ikke udført sin opgave til tiden! Tststs
<sbc____> Valg af dato for Generalforsamling
 * Zilvador skuler på sig selv 
<sbc____> Nu lukkede jeg det forkerte vindue, men vi havde et forslag ti ldato...
<Zilvador> Mandag d. 26 maj
<ajenbo> Jeg skriver nogle hård anmærkninger om det i referat ;P
<sbc____> Er der nogen alternative dato-forslag?
<Zilvador> Hehe
<sbc____> :)
<ajenbo> +1 til d. 26/5
<Zilvador> Jeg synes også, at det er fint.
<sbc____> det er vedtaget.
<sbc____> Jeg vil hurtigst muligt udsende "officiel" indkaldelse, med opfrodring til at folk stiller op til bestyrelsen.
<sbc____> Vi skal også have lavet budget og regnskab osv.
<sbc____> Så vi skal lige også have prikket til christian.
<sbc____> ... men så når vi til Eventuelt...
<sbc____> Er der nogen der har noget der?
<Zilvador> Tjo
<sbc____> (eller skal vi holde et møde på under 10 min?)
<Zilvador> Først synes jeg da, at vi skal nævne, at vi har afholdt et vellykket Global Jam-arrangement
<wangerin> !
<Zilvador> Godt arbejde og tak for fremmødet til de involverede :)
<sbc____> (Zilvador, jeg skal også lige have din diaspora bruger-navn ved lejlighed, hvis det er ok :)
<Zilvador> sbc____: jeps :)
<ajenbo> Mht. til de dvd'er jeg fik til Jam har jeg opdaget at vi stadig har en del tilbage på arbejde
<ajenbo> Jeg bliver i firmat så jeg kan lige prøve at se hvad mulighederne er for at sende en portion til afdelingen i århus
<Zilvador> Tillykke med at du beholder jobbet :). Jeg håber, at det var på gode vilkår
<Zilvador> wangerin?
<ajenbo> Der har været meget gang i den i forummet inden for den seneste uge, del nogle meget højlytte brugere (ingen nævnt ingen glemt) men også en tilstrømning pga 14.04 udgivelsen
<ajenbo> Zilvador, tak det er ok :)
<Zilvador> Fedt!
<Zilvador> Jeg håber, at de højlydte kan kontrolleres :)
<ajenbo> det er ved at komme på plads :)
<ajenbo> Ellers andet til Eventuelt?
<Zilvador> wangerin, er du der?
<wangerin> Hvem holder styr på forenings kalendre? Mæder i kalenderen på helligdage virker lidt usansynlige. Jeg har lidt på fornæmmelsen at google-kalenderen bare er sat op til gentagelse og ikke blive checket når der muligvis er udfald af møder. Jeg er ved at have min ical-concatter klar, så vi kan trække icals ud af facebook og andet og samle det på hjemmesiden - hvem skal jeg kontakte for at få adgang til diverse østjyske afdelinger? /
<ajenbo> Jeg kan ikke lige huske alles rigtige navne, men jeg skal nok lige prøve at slå det op, ellers må i finde jer i at komme på referatet med irc-nick
<Zilvador> Hehe...helt i orden.
<Zilvador> Der var nogen, der ønskede en oversigt over afdelinger engang
<wangerin> Jeg er ikke på facebook, så jeg har ikke styr på hvor icalen kan trækkes ud derfra, men ved at det er muligt
<Zilvador> Men det kom vist ikke så langt
<Zilvador> Jeg kender desværre ikke selv så meget til kalenderen
<Zilvador> sbc____?
<Blueeyez> Hej :)
<Zilvador> (og velkommen til Blueeyez :) )
<sbc____> Zilvador, Undskyld, missede jeg noget?
<Zilvador> wangerins spørgsmål :)
<sbc____> wangerin, Det er mig der 'sidder' på Ubuntu DK google-kalender.
<wangerin> jeg kan se der ligger noget ical-feed på loco.ubuntu.com - men ar ikke kigget nærmere på det. Nogen der ved om den kan visew alle foreningens fælles aktiviteter
<sbc____> Vi kan sagtens ordne adgang for dig, når du er klar
<wangerin> sbc: jeg har også adgang til google-kalenderne
<sbc____> wangerin, Så er jeg ikke sikker på hvad du spørger om?
<wangerin> randers og faurskov kører tingene på facebook, og de er ikke nødvendigvis syncet med google-kalenderne
<wangerin> ved ikke med århus
<sbc____> Det er vist det samme med århus.
<wangerin> Så vidt jeg har fundet ud af kan events på facebook trækkes ud som ical
<sbc____> men de skriver vist århus ting i google. Der er møde i århus nu. Det er Brian der har skrevet den begivenhed ind i vores Google-kalender.
<wangerin> dem kan vi så samle på hjemmesiden
<sbc____> wangerin, Det lyder godt.
<Blueeyez> ville vædsætte at alt blev samlet :-)
<wangerin> dvs at de reelle aktiviteter vises. ikke "bare" hver 14. dag.
<Zilvador> Samme her :)
<Blueeyez> er der et rss feed til kalenderen egentligt?
<wangerin> der var problem omkring jul, og igen her til påske. Det er ikke troværdigt atevents bliver slettet dagen før 
<sbc____> wangerin, sandt.
<Blueeyez> Har et rss app på min iphone, som  bruger min gmail, s å derfor tænker om d er er noget ala rss feed
<sbc____> Blueeyez, MÃ¥ske. Hang on...
<wangerin> som tidligere skrevet, har jeg rodet med en ical-samler, som kan samle de reelle events i en enkelt feed. dvs ingen skal holde styr på flere forskellige kalendre.
<sbc____> Blueeyez, xml, ical og html
<sbc____> Blueeyez, så det ser ud osm om svaret er nej lige pt. :(
<Zilvador> Kan XML ikke bruges som RSS?
<wangerin> der er ingen rtss-reed fra google. kun ical-feeds
<Blueeyez> XML kan godt
<Blueeyez> 2 sek
<sbc____> Blueeyez, https://www.google.com/calendar/feeds/l7ideb96plgkkja81oque38m84%40group.calendar.google.com/public/basic
<Blueeyez> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mobilerss-pro-google-rss-news/id325594202?mt=8
<Blueeyez> der
<wangerin> ligger alle forenings fælles aktiviteter på loco.ubuntu.com? 
<sbc____> wangerin, Hvis de bliver oprettet, ja.
<sbc____> wangerin, Men det gør lokale møder vist ikke (i øjeblikket), men vi ligger f.eks. global jam og lignende på.
<wangerin> Det er jo det samme problem med at oprette dem i kalenderne
<wangerin> vi skal ikke ha de lokale ting i der. Der har de/vi jo deres/vore egen kalendere
<Zilvador> Så vi vil have officielle begivenheder for alle på loco-portalen og en Google-kalender med alle møder - også lokale
<ajenbo> Buddig skriver  jævnligt, med billeder, i en tråd forummet når de har haft møde i randers
<wangerin> jeg tænker ikke på gamle møder. Dem er det jo irelevant at ha i kalenderen  på hjemmesiden 
<Blueeyez> Zilvador hvis det så kan vises på ubuntudanmark.dk's forside vil det være super
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: Helt sikkert. Tænker du på at oprette et nyt element derpå?
<Zilvador> Der er ikke en kalender lige nu
<Blueeyez> ja, bare noget der er synligt
<Blueeyez> og nemt at finde
<Blueeyez> det der  med at nogle er i syd og andre i nord og tredje er i øst mens jeg gennemglor vest er træls ^^
<wangerin> jeg tænker ikke på gamle møder. Dem er det jo irelevant at ha i kalenderen  på hjemmesiden ,-)
<wangerin> Blueeyez: det kan være jeg skal tilfæje en rss-mulighed på min ical-concatter 
<Blueeyez> ville være fedt wangerin :)
<Blueeyez> bare noget man kan bruge med sin mobile enhed
<Blueeyez> som er  nemt og alt er samlet 1 sted
<Zilvador> Enig i at gamle møder ikke er så relevante for den nye kalender
<Blueeyez> samme her
<wangerin> men hvem skal jeg ha fat i for at randers, fauerskov og århus? Så kan jeg gå videre og få samlet diverse kalendere sammen
<Zilvador> Tag fat i Jannie, Brian eller Buddig
<wangerin> er der en som kan send kontakt-info på dem?
<Zilvador> Man kan jo håbe, at de har skrevet sig ind i kontakt-sektionen på forummet.
<wangerin> vis PM eller mail.
<Zilvador> Det har de ikke, ser jeg
<Zilvador> Men skriv til dem på forummet. Det virkede for mig sidste gang
<Zilvador> I PM
<Zilvador> Jeg vil lige nævne også, at folk er velkomne til at se på vores aktivitetsnoter fra Global Jam her: http://titanpad.com/UbuntuGlobalJamDK
<Zilvador> Og de må gerne tilføje også.
<Zilvador> Vi snakkede i øvrigt om muligheden for videomøder og for at mødes fysisk for dem, der bor tæt på hinanden til større møder, såsom generalforsamlingen
<Zilvador> Men ideen blev ikke vedtaget
<Blueeyez> aldrig hørt om den ide
<Zilvador> Du var ikke til Global Jam :)
<Blueeyez> nej, bor næsten så langt væk som det er muligt ;)
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Vi var også på IRC gennem mødet ;)
<Zilvador> Men folk var ikke så aktive der
<Blueeyez> forklarer en del ^^
<Zilvador> Forklarer hvad, mener du? :)
<Blueeyez> skal ikke kunne sige om jeg var der, men mindes da, men IRC virkede dødt
<Blueeyez> så rullede videre i teksten
<Zilvador> Jeg skrev i hvert fald derinde under mødet. Men ingen svarede :). Så vi fortsatte bare med det fysiske møde
<Blueeyez> ;)
<Blueeyez> kan være jeg kom på senere (Kan ikke lige huske)
<Zilvador> Vi snakkede også om muligheden for at holde en forsinket udgivelsesfest d. 17 maj, da vi forhåbentligt på dette tidspunkt vil have modtaget flere Ubuntu DVD'er.
<Blueeyez> men os svært at have alle med
<Zilvador> Sandt :). Men vi gør gerne et forsøg
<Blueeyez> i KBH?
<Blueeyez> hvem får i ubuntu dvder fra?
<Zilvador> Til dette møde vil vi gerne finde et bibliotek eller en anden form for åbent lokale, så folk let kan komme forbi og høre mere.
<Blueeyez> vil os være rart hvis man kunne mødes på midten af dk ;)
<Zilvador> Os fra Kbh laver det i Kbh :). Det ville være fedt, hvis andre følger med.
<Zilvador> Meget. Men det kræver noget mere opbakning at sætte den slags op.
<wangerin> det er da pokkers så mange ting der sker den 17/5 ;-) - jeg har i forvejen 3 ting den dag :P
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Andre forslag er også velkomne
<Blueeyez> mht dato eller?
<wangerin> Klart. Og til sådanne møder ville det være rigtigt fedt at kunne koble dem sammen via video.
<Zilvador> Der var ikke noget specielt ved den dato som sådan. Kom for at vi skulle kunne nå at modtage DVD'erne (som vi får fra Canonical, Blueeyez)
<Zilvador> Ja, mht dato
<Zilvador> Meget. Det ville være ideelt
<Blueeyez> ja okay :)
<ajenbo> Blueeyez, vi får dvd'er fra coninical
<Blueeyez> ;)
<ajenbo> Skal vi sige mødet er slut?
<Blueeyez> har noget jeg godt kunne tænke mig på siden os
<Zilvador> Ja, Blueeyez? :)
<Blueeyez> Muligheden for donationer (Ved det er muligt, men synes det ville være bedre hvis i skiltede med det i toppen af siden)
<wangerin> Hernede i forenden skal vi ha lavet nogle Lubuntu-skiver. Vore "kunder" er ikke med på unity, men vil ha noget lubuntu med en fin menu. Stille vi to maskiner op med ubuntu og lubuntu vælger 90% lubuntu
<ajenbo> Ok ,ref kan findes her: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/blog/artikler/2014/04/28/referat-af-irc-moede-d-2804-2014/
<Zilvador> ajenbo: Mødet er ikke slut :)
<ajenbo> Zilvador, øv så må jeg jo trykke rediger :(
<Zilvador> Hehe
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: lyder som en fin ide. Måske vil ajenbo hjælpe med donationsknappen?
<Zilvador> wangerin: De leveres desværre ikke af Canonical.
<Blueeyez> Er der forskel på dem Canoncial levere kontra linuxpusher.com?
<wangerin> Nej det ved jeg. Vi skal selv til at brænde dem.
<Zilvador> wangerin: Men det kunne være muligt at købe dem måske, sponsoreret af foreningen
<Blueeyez> altså udseendet
<Zilvador> Også en mulighed at brænde selv :)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: Jeg kender faktisk ikke dem fra Linuxpusher
<Blueeyez> heller ikke her, men har handlet der 1 gang
<Blueeyez> deres Ubuntu udvalg er dog småt
<Blueeyez> men de er i Danmark
<wangerin> Vi vil nok foretrække at der også er vores egne kontakt-info på skiverne.
<Zilvador> Ja...det er en fordel.
<Blueeyez> SÃ¥ skal vi da bare selv igang?
<Blueeyez> Ville nok os være det bedste
<Zilvador> wangerin: Hvis? Ubuntu Danmarks?
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: I gang med hvad?
<Blueeyez> tror jeg
<wangerin> I første omgang AlsLUGs for os, men ubuntuDK er da også oplagt
<Blueeyez> Zilvador at lave egne Ubuntu skirver (alle versioner)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: Du skal være velkommen :)
<Blueeyez> Vil godt donere, men kræver at der kommer en donations knap på siden før jeg gør ;)
<Zilvador> ajenbo, er du her?
<ajenbo> Zilvador, lidt
<Zilvador> ajenbo: Kan du hjælpe med at lave en donationsknap?
<ajenbo> jo
<Zilvador> Jeg antager, at sbc____ ikke er imod. Den, der tier, samtykker ;)
<ajenbo> Hvis nogen laver den ligger jeg den gerne op
<ajenbo> Men vi skal lige finde et godt sted til den
<Blueeyez> øverst ved menuen til venstre
<ajenbo> Eventuelt kunne den pg være der istedet for reklame kassen
<Zilvador> Godt. SÃ¥ mangler vi bare nogen til at lave den, lyder det til
<ajenbo> Blueeyez, hvor skal menuen så være?
<Blueeyez> hvor den altid har været
<wangerin> Hvem skal styre donationen? paypal eller bare en link til bank-oplysninger?
<Blueeyez> men donations knappen skal være en del af menuen
<Blueeyez> bank oplysninger
<Blueeyez> paypal snupper 22 kr pr overførelse til ikke usa banker
<ajenbo> tror bare det skal være bank konto
<wangerin> Ikke når du lave overførsel af en dk-saldo til en dk-bank. På mit tidligere job kunne vi følge beløbet direkte fra paypal til bank.
<ajenbo> vi kan ikke have den der hvor den dynamsiek menu er
<ajenbo> lav eventuelt et udkast til det i GIMP
<Blueeyez> Hvorfor ikke? er kun god til ideer.. det andet er ikke noget jeg kan finde ud af
<Blueeyez> samt at få folk  til at bruge Ubuntu
<ajenbo> Fordi den dynamsike menu overskriver hele linjen
<Zilvador> En god evne :)
<ajenbo> Blueeyez, behøves ikke være andet en en fed rød klat der hvor du mener den skal være
<Blueeyez> når på den måde
<Zilvador> Nå...ser ud til, at mødet er ovre nu.
<Zilvador> Men samtalen må da gerne fortsætte :). Det ville være fedt med en donationsknap.
<ajenbo> ok, bliver nød til at smutte. Tak for i dag
<Zilvador> Selv tak
<Zilvador> wangerin: Kan vi hjælpe dig med at brænde cd'erne?
<wangerin> Jeg har et semi automatisk setup hvor jeg kan printe label og brænde data uden det store arbejde, så det er ikke det store problem.
<Zilvador> wangerin: Super :). Ellers må du sige til. Det giver god mening at tilføje navn på, hvor brugeren kan få hjælp.
<Zilvador> sbc____: Har tilføjet dig på Diaspora
<wangerin> Jeg har en maskine stående som selv gør opmærksom på når der skal gøres noget fysisk, så hvis jeg er hjemme kan jeg brænde en pæn stak skiver pr dag.
<Zilvador> Hvor godt! Du virker til at være meget kreativ :).
<Blueeyez> http://oi57.tinypic.com/2rw87wx.jpg
<Blueeyez> 2 steder der er mulighed på menuen
<wangerin> MÃ¥ske. Men jeg kan godt lide at lave et stykke arbejde for at spare mig for endnu mere arbejde ;-)
<Zilvador> Blueeyez: Du må nok sende det til Anders på forummet :). Han blev desværre nødt til at gå
<Blueeyez> Det er da os langt mere økonomisk fornuftigt og så kan foreningen nok give donationer til det
<Blueeyez> gør jeg Zilvador :)
<Zilvador> Jep. Giver meget god mening :)
<Blueeyez> done
<Blueeyez> Vil i hvertfald godt donere, men det skal os fremgå på siden at det ønskes
<Zilvador> Naturligvis :)
<Zilvador> Det håber jeg, at vi kan få sat op.
<Zilvador> Jeg tror stadig, at vi lige mangler en designer til at lave knappen.
<Blueeyez> samme her :-) SÃ¥ gerne at Ubuntu kommer  mere frem nu hvor Ubuntu er moden :-)
<Blueeyez> jeps, men håber der findes en i blandt os
<sbc____> Zilvador, MÃ¥ske du har fundet min gamle konto? Jeg bruger denne sbc@diasp.de (og har ikke kunne finde dig)
<Zilvador> Kigger lige
<Zilvador> Fandt denne soeren_b_c@diaspora.compadre.dk
<sbc____> Zilvador, It's dead, Jim! http://youtu.be/MH7KYmGnj40
<Zilvador> Og denne  sbc_1@diaspora.compadre.dk :)
<Zilvador> Startrek? :)
<Zilvador> Nu skulle sbc@diasp.de også være tilføjet
<sbc____> Zilvador, Det lader til at virke. Tak for i aften. Vi snakkes ved
<Zilvador> Selv tak
#ubuntu-dk-moede 2015-04-28
<Momsemor> Hej, der sker vist ikke meget her i aften?
<Momsemor> Søren er desværre blevet forhindret, jeg skulle hilse fra ham :-)
<Momsemor> Næste IRC møde:  tirsdag d. 26. maj klokken 20.00. Håber der kommer flere, end i aften ;-)
